# Acess AED



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 19, 2008)

My fire dept. has a couple Access CardioSystems AEDs. Apparently Access CardioSystems has gone out of buisness and I was wondering where (if?) I could get battery packs and pads for them. Any ideas? 
Or are we just out of luck. 
I ask because we'd like to outfit another rig or two as a BLS first response rig and it would be great if we could still use these AEDs.


----------



## flhtci01 (Dec 19, 2008)

I suggest that you buy new AEDs after reading the recall notice.

http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrecalls/accessCardio11_04.html


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ha ha! Didn't see THAT! Thanks. 
I can see it now: "Local man pronounced dead at hospital after fire department AED fails."


----------



## Scout (Dec 20, 2008)

Potential of the AED to Turn on Unexpectedly:



hmm, would that be ammusing at 3am, "PLACE PADS ON BARE UPPER CHEST"


MISE; WTF who what where, JIM!!!!, 

jim wakes,,,,, who what where huh????????


----------



## Markhk (Dec 20, 2008)

I was very sad to see the AccessAED go under...I worked with one of the early models, when product quality was good, and this was an amazing defibrillator. Small size, low cost -- a dream come true for most of us in EMS. But unfortunately the competition in the market is so stiff right now -- 5 US manufacturers and quite a few foreign ones. 

Incidentally, not all AccessAEDs and AccessALS were recalled. Just a certain batch. But the product supplies have been pretty much depleted from the distributors.


----------

